# Help with the Frightideas Director software



## grjmmr (3 mo ago)

I built a show last year and remembered the software not to be greatly intuitive. This year I have reduced the outputs to one projector and 1 audio source. So in theory I need only have a time line that is 30 minutes long, a clock (squarewave) to control the outputs and an output on 0 minutes and 15 minutes. Now I can pull on the time line and stretch it out to 30 minutes but that won't be precise, it may be a little short or a little long. Is there a way to just put in somewhere that I want it 30 minutes long? And then is there a way to just create a clock that is in 1 minute or 30 second cycles that auto populate the 30 minute scene? 

Thanks in advance
~Brett


----------

